# Direct Torres Eskrima



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

[yt]kPDohFARP8o[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## geezer (Jan 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Cool!


 
See the Smiley-Face with the shades on? That's me--as a blind man. You see the computer I'm working at is part of a heavily screened network and I can't see the clip. This is really irritating since I've been training with Maestro Martin Torres, founder of DTE or Direct Torres Eskrima. I really respect his technique...in person he is very...real. Anyway, can anybody tell this poor blind geezer what I'm missing on this clip?


----------



## geezer (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I borrowed a laptop and checked the clip out...using dial-up.  Talk about a pain. Anyway, that's Martin alright. And he's not just a "dancer"...he really makes his stuff work. It's not about the flashy blade moves...it's the footwork and angling. I trained primarily stick work under Rene Latosa years back. Working with Martin has made me a believer in using pool cues, bats, swinging bar stools, throwing heavy objects, heck--ramming with my car--anything rather than have to face that knife at close range. You blade fighters are NUTS!...and I say that with the utmost respect.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I really need a broadband connection myself....


----------

